# RESULTS FOR: Starting a Collection



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

At the thread"
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=15826
I have talied the votes

Summary: 
The purpose of this poll was to help new people asking questions on what to buy etc. etc. etc.
So what are the top five calibers and models that members believe should be in our collections according to this somewhat unscientific poll? 
With the amount of votes, the error in the polling is +/- 11%. In order to get a +/- 5% error I would have to get a total of 400 votes or over 4 times as many as now.
The top five calibers are definite winners and first and second Models are definite winners. Third, Fourth and Fifth calibers are statistically tied. 
For Calibers: 
#1 was 9mm (31 votes); 
#2 was 45acp (15 votes); 
#3 was .40 (11 votes); 
#4 was .22 (10 votes); 
#5 was .357 (10 votes). 
For Models:
#1 was the 1911 45acp (over half of the votes did not mention a specific model, and the other votes, not two of the same model were voted on); 
#2 was the Glock 19; 
#3 was tied between the S&W 686 4" .357, and the S&W 629 4" 44mag; 
#5 was tied between the Browning Buck Mark 22, the Keltec P3AT/Ruger LCP, and the Sig 226 in 9mm. 
I left the Keltec/Ruger together since most feel they are basically identical.
Caliber Surprises?
I was not surprised in the choice for the top 2 Calibers.
What did surprise me was that the .22lr was not a clear winner for being in the top 3 for calibers. I thought everyone would think to have a 22 in their collection! Also that the .40 was a popular as it is. 
Model Surprises?
There are so many models of 1911's that it was not surprising that a specific model was not mentioned for over half the votes or that when a specific model was mentioned that there were no 2 votes the same.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Great report, thanks for doing this. :smt023


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Cool.

I'm not sure I'd recommend a 4" .44 Magnum to a new shooter, though.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> Cool.
> 
> I'm not sure I'd recommend a 4" .44 Magnum to a new shooter, though.


It just means more "like new" used models on the gunshop shelves for the rest of us. :mrgreen:

Thanks for posting the results, hideit!


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

I still advocate "Fit and Feel" as primary considerations to the make and model poll. No offense, but the poll only reflects the equivalent of a popularity contest from the participants. I do not think it is adequate for "recommendation" purposes to persons new to handguns. Some new shooters I've encountered over the years did not take well to the weight of a 1911 compare to an alloy frame or polymer. The "all steel" aspect "felt" uncomfortable because it was too heavy and first impressions are a hard hurdle to get over.

Caveat time. Price is also a consideration for many entering the realm of firearm ownership. Then there is the price of ammo, note the two more common made their mark on the poll in their respective places. The weight aspect, mag capacity, sights, intended use, hand size, finger length/reach, action, external safety and so on. This is an interesting and informative poll, to a degree. Popularity is perhaps one factor to consider for those that have questions. It just isn't one I consider when I make my purchases. This is a more complex endeavor to answer "which one should I get?" for those that don't have any idea than "these are the most popular ones".


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Growler67 said:


> No offense, but the poll only reflects the equivalent of a popularity contest from the participants.


Not necessarily. Three of the five guns I recommended are guns I don't own and have no interest in owning.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

didn't mean to imply that the 44mag would be the first gun to purchase
probably the 5th
unless they want it and use 44specials


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Very cool, thanks for doing it.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Neato! 
It is pretty interesting what people put down if they were getting a collection of five guns. I thought it was pretty hard and that probably why I have more than five handguns. I like so many different guns that picking five was pretty hard. Reading through the thread it was pretty cool seeing what people put. There was a little more diversity than I first thought there would be.

Made for a great thread:smt023


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Pretty interesting! I think the top three are as they should be.


----------

